# DAO without Manual Safety Option?



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I suspect the answer is no based on my quick perusal of CZ's site, but is there a CZ model option for 1.) DAO and 2.) No manual safety?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ugh, just one model? It's not even a compact/subcompact model which would make more sense given that DAO is highly valued for concealed carry. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well there's always a Sig 229 DAK...


----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'll probably get the H&K P2000sk LEM. I did like a few things about the CZ line though - how the rails worked, the low slide profile, the incredible ergonomics, etc. Oh well... maybe CZ will eventually wake up the the American concealed carry market.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I own a Cz75 Shadown and a 2075 RAMI in 9mm. 
After shooting these guns, I definitely like carrying cocked and locked. The first shot is the most important one and DA action is tough to train for once you get used to those really sweet Cz triggers. I have been carrying a Kahr PM9 which has one of the sweetest DAO triggers you can find, but I can't get my speed up without losing accuracy now that I am used to shooting the Cz for IDPA all the time. If you train DAO all the time, then that's okay, I guess but you really are missing out on one of the key features of a Cz...the SA trigger. 
My opinion is to get the 2075 RAMI Metal Frame with Manual safety if you want a carry gun. Order it from the Cz custom shop and get the competition hammer/trigger job done to it and it will be suweeeet trigger. Once you train with it, you will never go back to DA.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> ....Order it from the Cz custom shop and get the competition hammer/trigger job done to it and it will be suweeeet trigger. Once you train with it, you will never go back to DA.


cclaxton - so are these trigger jobs really worth it? I'm a non-competitive range shooter, but I certainly appreciate a nice trigger. For $195...? Is it really going to make that much of a difference to say a P-01? Or a 75BD? That's a lot of jack - nearly 40% of the total cost of the gun itself.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ronmail65 said:


> cclaxton - so are these *trigger jobs* really worth it? I'm a non-competitive range shooter, but I certainly appreciate a nice trigger. *For $195.*..? Is it really going to make that much of a difference to say a P-01? Or a 75BD? That's a lot of jack - nearly 40% of the total cost of the gun itself.


:anim_lol:Forget that noise. I'd rather have a Glock with a *Rocket* @ $40 or an M&P with an* Apex kit* @ $90


----------

